# Weak Pygmy



## Kikosrule (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a 3 month old pygmy.  His illness started with diarrhea which I treated.  It went from runny to more like dog poop and has been like that for a week now. I have tried worming him as well.  Now he just lays around most of the time and when he tries to walk his front legs will all of a sudden collapse.  He gets up and walks again and sometimes they will collapse again. I gave him some IV fluids thinking he might be weak from dehydration.  I gave him some sugar water hoping it would perk him up.  All these treatments were not done all at the same time.  They were over the course of a few days.  I have put him in a pen in my garage so that he doesn't have to walk so far to get water and food. I can now keep a close eye on him as well.  He is eating and drinking.  Any ideas what would be causing his weakness?


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Take a fecal sample to the vet in the morning and make sure that they do the extra check for coccidia.

When you say that you took care of the diarrhea - what do you mean?

When you say you wormed him - what did you use and what dose?

Have you taken a temperature?


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 26, 2011)

I usually dose w/ pepto and stop any extras like grain and will also try some pro-bios.  Generally if it is something other than something they ate, the diarrhea will come back.  His never returned to the liquid (ice cream soft serve not water) It is like dog poop.  He does not have a temp.  I wormed him with safe guard and used a click on the syringe.  It is a cattle syringe.  He is a little guy so he doesn't need the dose I would give my big kikos & Savannas. It works out to be about the size of a blueberry....if that helps.  Those syringes are so hard to pinpoint an exact number.  At the moment I can't afford to take a fecal sample to the vet which is why i am hoping that someone like you, who has pygmys, has had this issue before and can help me help my little guy.  Thanks!  Any advice is welcome.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you have any Di-Methox, Albon or CoRid?


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

What color is his poo?

Are his eyes / gums pale?

Has he been vaccinated?


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 26, 2011)

No I don't.  I have a couple feed stores that I can purchase stuff at....if it isn't too pricey.

Forgot to mention that...gums and lids are very pale....which is why I wormed him.  I did start Ivermectin (sp?) a couple days ago when the safe-guard wasn't changing his condition.  

Poo is green.

He has had CD&T twice.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Kikosrule said:
			
		

> No I don't.  I have a couple feed stores that I can purchase stuff at....if it isn't too pricey.


You're looking at around or under $20 for any of them.  If it's coccidia, you need to treat it or he'll die.  The sulfa drugs are kind of hard to find right now, but here's hoping your feed store will have it.  If not, your vet should be able to sell you just what you need to treat him without having to buy a whole bottle (that's the way I do it because I buy Albon Suspension).


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 26, 2011)

Same w/ Vit B.  Haven't been able to find that either.  I will see what I can find.  I just feel so helpless not being able to take him in but my 3 children must come first.  The vets around here rip you off and charge an arm and a leg for everything.  Hopefully I can get some meds w/ out taking him in.  They are sticklers about that.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Kikosrule said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention that...gums and lids are very pale....which is why I wormed him.  I did start Ivermectin (sp?) a couple days ago when the safe-guard wasn't changing his condition.
> 
> Poo is green.
> 
> He has had CD&T twice.


Here's some info on goat poop Have a look at it and see if that is what you mean by green...

I would get some Red Cell into him right away (6ml every 6-8 hours for the next 24 hours).  Also drench with electrolyes, pedialyte or gatorade (20ml every 1-2 hours).


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

What state are you in?


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 26, 2011)

Virginia.

Should I go ahead and treat him for Coccidia too....just in case?


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, I would go ahead and treat for coccidia as a just in case situation since you can't take in a sample.

On the vitamin b...I've used crushed up human tablets mixed with yogurt and given orally in a pinch.


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, good idea!  I have done that w/ iron pills.  Thanks for the help.  I will see what I can find tomorrow.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 26, 2011)

And some calcium too.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Get the Red Cell in him tonight though...he really needs that since he's so anemic.  The anemia can kill him too.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 27, 2011)

Where in VA are you?


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 27, 2011)

Keswick



			
				SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Where in VA are you?


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok.  Got red cell in him.  Picked up Corid.  I am feeding him and took up his water so that when I put his water down he will drink a good amount.  I have loose minerals in his pen so he can get some when he wants.  I plan on giving him some crushed B & iron in some yogurt in a little while.  I don't want to overwhelm his system all at once.  He still seems pretty weak but is in good spirits.


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2011)

The Red Cell and Vitamin B should boost his energy.
And the CoRid should make a difference within 24 hours if it's coccidia.
I usually dump a bottle of pedialyte in their drinking water at times like this too.

Keep us updated on him


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 27, 2011)

Great news!  He is starting to form some pellets.  They are coming out in a mass but there is some pellet formation.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad he's doing better and you were able to find what you needed.  I know some other goat people over by Louisa and I'm just over the WV line so if you couldn't find it at the store I was hoping one of us would be able to meet you with a stash raid to tide you over.


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol!  I found the red cell and Corid.  I purchased tabs of iron and vit b.  I had him out in the yard to get sunshine and graze a bit.  I have vitamins/electrolytes in his water.  So at this point all I can do is pray and wait for him to get better.


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Kikosrule (Jul 3, 2011)

My little pygmy died Friday morning.  My husband, daughter, & I were there with him when he passed on.  Thank you guys for all your help and advice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like you did your best and really tried to help him.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## Kikosrule (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks.  Your avatar look a lot like my lost pygmy.  He was black w/ brushes of white on his back, forehead, ears, and muzzle.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

